
The Best Commit Messages of My Networks Class - mpcsh
https://www.slideshare.net/bsotomay/uchicago-cmsc-23300-the-best-commit-messages-of-2017
======
kaishiro
Two hours into a gnarly debugging session I got called in to try and lend a
hand. We start bisecting around a bit to get at root cause... 500 commits, 250
commits, 125 commits...finally we arrive at the faulty SHA.

"Can't stop this magic"

~~~
mpcsh
Amazing. Just amazing.

